# A Few Questions About Spain



## Bwolf (Jan 29, 2010)

We'll be staying at Marriott's Marbella in April, 2010.

Which disposable cellphone do you recommend?  All we need is to call home and also contact Aziz, our tourguide.

How much should we tip Aziz for the Tangier Tour?  Ferry cost (he arranged) and his charges are 202 Euros.  Tip on the 202, his costs, or ?

Our credit card company recommended using travelers checks.  Folks here have said no need.  Anyone have recent insight into this?  We'll have credit and debit cards with us.

I've seen a certain map of Spain highly recommended in posts on this site that I cannot now find.  Does anyone have a favorite map?

Thanks.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 29, 2010)

We used a True North phone card thru Zaptel to make calls from Spain and elsewhere rather than try to get a cell phone there or add to our US cell plan.  

I don't know about tipping Aziz.  If he is independent a tip might not be required.  If one is expected, I would only tip on the tour, not the ferry cost.

I would NOT use traveler's checks.  They seem to be a thing of the past, cumbersome to use and rarely welcomed by merchants.

We used a Hammond's map of Spain & Portugal.  It was fine.  Heads up about GPS- be sure to pay close attention to when and where to turn by visually tracking where the GPS is telling you to go and by watching your surroundings.  One missed turn and you can be in BIG trouble especially in the smaller picturesque towns such as Ronda and Mijas Pueblo!


----------



## Jimster (Jan 29, 2010)

*Spain*

You may just be able to get a different sim card for your phone or expanded access through you provider.
The amount you paid for Tangiers seems excessive.  I am sure I didn't pay anywhere near that amount.  So I am not too keen on tipping him.
As for travelers checks, you will probably have more trouble using them than they are worth.  Use ATM's, but be careful.  I have a debit card (not linked to any other account and without overdraft protection) that I use exclusively for travel.  Otherwise you might find a lost card could cost you much more than you think.


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks beejaybeeohio
and
Jimster.

Jim:  The tour and ferry cost is for both of us.  101 euro each, 202 total.  That wasn't clear in my first post.  If that still seems high, let me know.  It is a full day tour.

My wife won't do our cellphones.  She says Rick Steves recommends disposable cellphones.  Since I'm traveling with her, I figure I should get along with her.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 29, 2010)

*Tangiers*

Well, it has been about 5 years since I did Tangiers, but I know I didn't spend that kind of money.  I left Club LaCosta with my wife and had a full day tour of Tangiers via the ferry.  I can't remember the cost but I doubt if I would have paid more than 70 Euros and that was when the Euro was much cheaper.  Contact your timeshare and see what they are charging for the same tour.  All the hotels and TS's have basically the same tour.  If you email them they will usually reply with a list of all their excursions.


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

Jim:  The Resort Tour is cheaper, but not recommended by one who recently took it.  One difference is we are taking the "Grand Tour" with Aziz, which includes air-conditioned transportation to points along the coast.  I get your point and a large tip is probably unnecessary.  The tip may be built-in the cost.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 30, 2010)

Bwolf said:


> Jim:  The Resort Tour is cheaper, but not recommended by one who recently took it.  One difference is we are taking the "Grand Tour" with Aziz, which includes air-conditioned transportation to points along the coast.  I get your point and a large tip is probably unnecessary.  The tip may be built-in the cost.



I agree with you here.  We went w/ Costa Africa for 55 euro @ this past May.  I felt like a cow being led to the slaughter, well, not that bad, but it was hurry, hurry, hurry.  Several from our resort took the tour arranged thru a different company but same experience.  There was barely a moment to stop for a photo and the shops we were herded to were a ripoff, e.g. the spice shop where the curry, paprika, etc. that was passed around for sniffing was not the same as in the bags we were sold.  In fact, we dumped all spices purchased there after using the curry and spoiling a meal.  You should have a more personalized and meaningful visit to Tangier w/ Aziz (he's the one recommended by Rick Steves, isn't he?)


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 30, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I agree with you here.  We went w/ Costa Africa for 55 euro @ this past May.  I felt like a cow being led to the slaughter, well, not that bad, but it was hurry, hurry, hurry.  Several from our resort took the tour arranged thru a different company but same experience.  There was barely a moment to stop for a photo and the shops we were herded to were a ripoff, e.g. the spice shop where the curry, paprika, etc. that was passed around for sniffing was not the same as in the bags we were sold.  In fact, we dumped all spices purchased there after using the curry and spoiling a meal.  You should have a more personalized and meaningful visit to Tangier w/ Aziz (he's the one recommended by Rick Steves, isn't he?)



Yes, he's Rick Steves buddy.  We should probably call this our Rick Steves Spanish Experience.


----------

